# High libido after d&c.. TMI



## Jadenmia

Hi all. 
My d&c was on Friday afternoon. My miscarriage started on November 27th when I was 10 weeks and it has been a LONG month for me. 
I feel I am ready to move on, and one thing I can't wait to do, is be intimate with my man. Not ttc but just to feel closer to him again. It has been so long :(
Anyway I fully intend on waiting until my 2 weeks checkup to resume sexual intercourse or any penetration of any kind down there. I have had enough complications to even dare lol! 

My question is... How soon did you, or do you think that it is okay for an orgasm through just clitoral stimulation? Anybody know if this is safe or is any pleasure just a no no? I'm just not sure if the contractions it will cause will be good or bad and I really don't want to ask my doctor. 
I have been in and out of hospital since November, she might think I must crazy for even wanting to.. Lol 
My libido is SO high ever since I woke up the day after my d&c and I'm guessing it is hormones. 
I'm only spotting blood not enough to touch a pad. cramping ever so slightly at times but never had to take painkillers since the procedure. Tomorrow will be 4 days post procedure. 

Any info would be great :) thanks ladies xo


----------



## justhoping

Jadenmia said:


> Hi all.
> My d&c was on Friday afternoon. My miscarriage started on November 27th when I was 10 weeks and it has been a LONG month for me.
> I feel I am ready to move on, and one thing I can't wait to do, is be intimate with my man. Not ttc but just to feel closer to him again. It has been so long :(
> Anyway I fully intend on waiting until my 2 weeks checkup to resume sexual intercourse or any penetration of any kind down there. I have had enough complications to even dare lol!
> 
> My question is... How soon did you, or do you think that it is okay for an orgasm through just clitoral stimulation? Anybody know if this is safe or is any pleasure just a no no? I'm just not sure if the contractions it will cause will be good or bad and I really don't want to ask my doctor.
> I have been in and out of hospital since November, she might think I must crazy for even wanting to.. Lol
> My libido is SO high ever since I woke up the day after my d&c and I'm guessing it is hormones.
> I'm only spotting blood not enough to touch a pad. cramping ever so slightly at times but never had to take painkillers since the procedure. Tomorrow will be 4 days post procedure.
> 
> Any info would be great :) thanks ladies xo


only 4 days post op..

i would say no, your not healed up yet and you can cause infection and contraction that will cause you to bleed possibly to heavy..

i would just hold off and wait till you get the green light when healed up



im sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry for your loss xxx

I would say to check with your doctor first.

For me - DH was away for 6 weeks, he came home the evening of the 3rd december and on the morning of the 4th december we found out that baby had stopped growing. I was immediately sent for d&c and was sent home the afternoon. The next day (5th) DH comforted me and we accidently dtd. Afterwards I freaked out and phoned the doctor. He said it's totally fine and that the chances of something happening like infections are very slim. To orgasm wasn't bad for me at all and I found it only made me want more. lol No problems so far it's been a month since my d&c.


----------



## Jadenmia

Okay thankyou for the advice. I already got an infection from the retained tissue in December after my miscarriage. Which is gone now. But it was scary! 
My partner wont dtd until I get the go ahead from my doctor since there has been so many complications. 

The reason I am asking is last night we were kissing and he got on top of me. I had underwear on, but him just been in between my legs and kissing etc.. Made me nearly climax. We had to stop because I was scared of what the contractions could do to my uterus. 
Again sorry for the tmi. 

I will wait it out. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## justhoping

Jadenmia said:


> Okay thankyou for the advice. I already got an infection from the retained tissue in December after my miscarriage. Which is gone now. But it was scary!
> My partner wont dtd until I get the go ahead from my doctor since there has been so many complications.
> 
> The reason I am asking is last night we were kissing and he got on top of me. I had underwear on, but him just been in between my legs and kissing etc.. Made me nearly climax. We had to stop because I was scared of what the contractions could do to my uterus.
> Again sorry for the tmi.
> 
> I will wait it out. Thanks ladies :)

that is the best, i have not had one in while but from what i remember I was not allowed because it can cause infection and bleeding...
im sure not everyone does get that but its like why chance it expecially since you had infection already

((hug))

its nice that you and hubby have such a good relationship ((hug))


----------

